# igaging Router lift



## woodsmithshop

http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww231/rjs923/th_magneticremotedigitalrouterlift002.jpg
http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww231/rjs923/th_magneticremotedigitalrouterlift007.jpg
http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww231/rjs923/th_magneticremotedigitalrouterlift003.jpg
http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww231/rjs923/th_magneticremotedigitalrouterlift005.jpg


----------



## woodsmithshop

trying to get these pics to come up


----------

